# the biggest genetic threat to society may not be infertility but fertile old men



## A Better Year (Jan 12, 2013)

Good day ladies, thought to share this with you more as a discussion piece, not because I even believe it or trust anything from anything with 'wiki' in the name.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_your_baby_have_problems_if_you_conceive_with_older_man

As we're all oldies, it's reasonable to assume our partners are as old or older, so we have a vested interest.

I been so consumed with my own age and its challenges that I have not done much research on the men's side. But I assume given the breadth and depth of technical information on this forum that this has been discussed or at least there are knowledgeable people here. I hope so!

/links


----------



## A Better Year (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought to keep this thread alive in case any one has read this and had the same reaction that I did.

I have no idea how reliable the information is, I just know that it floored me when I rad it again last week. 

It's better to know things and risks upfront, but there is still hope and still many of us oldies go on to conceive successfully and healthily.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

It does make me wonder too.
I've had one miscarriage where the father was 35, and now my donor is 46 and I've also had a m/c.
Of course I am aware of the statistics, but try to find a guy these days 35 and under who wants to start a family!!??!


----------



## A Better Year (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm hoping to find more research on this, as I'm not sure about the veracity of the source, or if this is yet another new branch of research.

The good news is there are new and early way of testing to compliment CSC and amnio with these new gene analysis machines. 

Any other ladies here heard anything about the risk of older men? (not that I'm going to change my DH!)


----------

